# The new shop in Texas



## Don Ratcliff (May 29, 2022)

It's been a crazy year, sold the Hawaii house, bought a house in Texas and retired early. New house has 6 car garage and the last week I got enough household stuff and maya's store stuff out of it to start building it out for a shop. Still have work to do but here’s the progress pics. @Jasonparadis came out last week to help get it started. I think it would hold 5 of @Kenbo shops in it.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2022)

It's always exciting to get your shop set up after a move like that. Nice to see you getting set up. I also hope you stay settled this time, man you move alot, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 29, 2022)

Cool setup. Envious of the amount of room you have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 29, 2022)

You can never have too many Milwaukee drills.

Looks like you have at least triple the space you had on the island. And now you don’t have to drive to the shop.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey (May 29, 2022)

Congrats. I can’t get over my hump yet…..stuff still in storage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 29, 2022)

Oh man, I would love to have that much room. I'm tired of having to go outside to change my mind. Congratulations on the new shop buddy. I couldn't be happier for you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (May 29, 2022)

Welcome home Don.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2022)

Congrats on the shop and retirement! Now you can really rock & roll! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2022)

Looking good man, I'll see you in August.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 30, 2022)

So you're selling off the Lambo's and Masi's you don't drive any more?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 30, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> So you're selling off the Lambo's and Masi's you don't drive any more?


The red Ferrari's are to hard to drive on texas roads, just going to keep the Dodge.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 30, 2022)

Made a home for more tools today. Discovered I didn't have enough tools to fill it up, guess I need more tools...

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Mike Hill (May 31, 2022)

Got a thing for cordless drills do you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 31, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Got a thing for cordless drills do you?


6 years ago a contractor came to maui for a job and it was cheaper to buy tools there and leave than to ship a job box there and back so he gave me 2 sets of them. On big island i had the sets at my shop and decided to purchase a set for the house so I had tools there. Since it took so long for our stuff to get here from Hawaii and there was a lot to hang stuff on the walls after maya went shopping I bought a 4th set here. Now everything is in 1 spot and I have 4 drills and 4 drivers. It is actually very handy, each has a different bit so I just grab the tool already set up. Today I am going to build a rack for the brood and a new sled for the table saw. Didn't bother bringing the old sled as it would have surly been damaged somehow. Off to work I go...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2022)

nice to see you settled down. I still have multiples from Biz days. It is handy to have more than one. But- Now we have another Texican here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (May 31, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I But- Now we have another Texican here


I don't see the point! And I see no problem whatsoever! - I think! I'm kinda ascared that the crazy islander might do something bad to the state!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JR Parks (May 31, 2022)

I don’t see the ac vents/unit. So you are just going to tough it out?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 31, 2022)

JR Parks said:


> I don’t see the ac vents/unit. So you are just going to tough it out?


He's so far north in Texas the weather's cooler up there in Ovilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 1, 2022)

Ya know when yall get down organizing down there, I have a shop that could use your skills. I could trade burl....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 1, 2022)

Got the drills and screw guns home built today and finished the new sled. The 5 cut method now has an online calculator which made it much easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 1, 2022)

The dewalt looks like an orphan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 1, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Got the drills and screw guns home built today and finished the new sled. The 5 cut method now has an online calculator which made it much easier.
> 
> View attachment 227607


Ok I will bite. What 5 cut method...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 1, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Ok I will bite. What 5 cut method...


Cut 4 times wrong so he went to the online calculator to figure it right on the 5th cut!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 1, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> The dewalt looks like an orphan.


It is, I have had it since the late 90's.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 1, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Ok I will bite. What 5 cut method...


It's a way of making sure the sled fence is true. You cut a board on all 4 sides then cut off about an inch of the first side, measure the top and the bottom them with some tricky math and a feeler gage you can get it square. There are a few videos online.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 1, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's a way of making sure the sled fence is true. You cut a board on all 4 sides then cut off about an inch of the first side, measure the top and the bottom them with some tricky math and a feeler gage you can get it square. There are a few videos online.


Way too complicated for the old guy. I have had ts since 2000. Looked sorta lonely is 30 x40 shop, all alone. Did not know it needed adjusted. What the hell, might as well leave it alone now. Never been much fir adjusting stuff. Much easier to compensate... which is good, I have to compensate a lot. I am OLD!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 1, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Got the drills and screw guns home built today and finished the new sled. *The 5 cut method now has an online calculator which made it much easier.*


Where? Link?


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 2, 2022)

Kinda boring looking wood there!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Where? Link?


Here's one. There's lots out there with more detail


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 3, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Kinda boring looking wood there!


You don't post pics of your valuables on the internet...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 3, 2022)

Ummmm------scratching the beard--------errrrr-------uhhhhhh - I certainly hope not!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 3, 2022)

ripjack13 is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 3, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Here's one. There's lots out there with more detail


Oh OK I was thinking you were talking about the math involve type calculator. I've always used William Ng's video for making these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2022)

Nice set up man. I guess you'll be making Texas stars now instead of hawaiian paddles....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2022)

Wow, lay low for 8 years and return to find this joker in Tejas - I know a certain Texichaun is howling from above!

The good news is that I am coming back to haunt you, too - finally getting a shop set after all this time (a bit more Kenbo-sized, though not nearly as tidy!).

Great looking Texas-sized shop, Don. Hoping to see a Texas-sized paddle posted soon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 7, 2022)

With the Dallas gallery opening soon I will be cutting a ton of 3/16" plywood for sliding shelves, so I built a decent size out feed table around the table saw today. I will likely incorporate the router table into the wing later. Gotta order one of those fancy jobs like @Kenbo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 7, 2022)

SENC said:


> Wow, lay low for 8 years and return to find this joker in Tejas - I know a certain Texichaun is howling from above!
> 
> The good news is that I am coming back to haunt you, too - finally getting a shop set after all this time (a bit more Kenbo-sized, though not nearly as tidy!).
> 
> ...


I got very lucky with the shop, a previous owner had classic cars and took a 3 car garage and doubled it to 6 car with office. Glad to see your getting your shop built out too old friend.

I did think about what the leprechaun would have thought. I'm sure he would have been here to help set it up which would have been awesome. Guess I have no excuse not to go to SWAT this year so hope to see some of the boys then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2022)

SENC said:


> Wow, lay low for 8 years and return to find this joker in Tejas - I know a certain Texichaun is howling from above!
> 
> The good news is that I am coming back to haunt you, too - finally getting a shop set after all this time (a bit more Kenbo-sized, though not nearly as tidy!).
> 
> ...


Good to see you back in the Shop and back here Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Howdy Henry! Are you finished pounding sheet metal, twisting screws and tuning carburetors? I don’t see any sawdust in that shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I did think about what the leprechaun would have thought. I'm sure he would have been here to help set it up which would have been awesome.


I'm sure he would have been there with a truckload of enchanted wood in a heartbeat.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2022)

SENC said:


> Wow, lay low for 8 years and return to find this joker in Tejas - I know a certain Texichaun is howling from above!
> 
> The good news is that I am coming back to haunt you, too - finally getting a shop set after all this time (a bit more Kenbo-sized, though not nearly as tidy!).
> 
> ...



Henry has a shop!!!!!! Woooohoooo
Finally. Cant wait to see some projects....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Howdy Henry! Are you finished pounding sheet metal, twisting screws and tuning carburetors? I don’t see any sawdust in that shop.


The opportunity to share a "toy shop" with a close friend allowed me to get my cars out and tools in, which I just finished doing in the last week, and I'm just waiting on getting 220 set up for my lathe and dust collector, then I can try to relearn how to turn. But still playing with the cars and learning to make bits for them on a small metal lathe, too. The best news is I've recently retired (just couldn't stand another day in the office with the @DKMD types ), so I'll have ample time to do both as well as some volunteer work I've been wanting to do for a long time.

No doubt, Don, he would have been there to welcome you and to help setup - also no doubt you would have heard "I told you so" about the supremacy of Texas multiple times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 7, 2022)

SENC said:


> The opportunity to share a "toy shop" with a close friend allowed me to get my cars out and tools in, which I just finished doing in the last week, and I'm just waiting on getting 220 set up for my lathe and dust collector, then I can try to relearn how to turn. But still playing with the cars and learning to make bits for them on a small metal lathe, too. The best news is I've recently retired (just couldn't stand another day in the office with the @DKMD types ), so I'll have ample time to do both as well as some volunteer work I've been wanting to do for a long time.
> 
> No doubt, Don, he would have been there to welcome you and to help setup - also no doubt you would have heard "I told you so" about the supremacy of Texas multiple times!


congrats on retirement

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> congrats on retirement


Thanks Mike - now if I could only find someone to teach me how to be a grumpy old man!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 7, 2022)

SENC said:


> Thanks Mike - now if I could only find someone to teach me how to be a grumpy old man!


grrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Henry, that’s great! The one question you will soon ask is “why didn’t I do this earlier”. Just ask Don, he’s probably about there now….

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2022)

Welcome back, Henry! Congrats on your retirement! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 8, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Henry, that’s great! The one question you will soon ask is “why didn’t I do this earlier”. Just ask Don, he’s probably about there now….


I think 50 is early enough for retirement for me, congratulations on your retirement Henry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Jun 8, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think 50 is early enough for retirement for me, congratulations on your retirement Henry.


Don’t blame you for that retired at 44 and then went back at 54 and retired again at 64 for the last time. Enjoy the retirement years ahead and you will also wonder how you ever had time for work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drycreek (Jun 8, 2022)

Welcome back Henry, congratulations on the retirement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm staying outta this convo. My wife doesn't want me to retire. Something about always being in the way or sumthen! I'm just here - content on jiggling the handle on the toilet of life, picking my nose, and trimming my ear hair!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2022)

Thanks all! Now, back to the original thread. I seem to recall the Artist Formerly Known As The Crazy Islander doesn't like thread drift!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 9, 2022)

AWWW Who cares what he thinks! Besides, he's retired and more laid back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 9, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> AWWW Who cares what he thinks! Besides, he's retired and more laid back.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 9, 2022)

Now, don't got's any idea who that dude is - but I do know it ain't Jimmy Buffet and that ain't a margarita!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 9, 2022)

So you do know the dude...


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 9, 2022)

So - what do I know. Only time I met JB he was bald.


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Now, don't got's any idea who that dude is - but I do know it ain't Jimmy Buffet and that ain't a margarita!


You don't need to know the dude, you only need to know that the dude abides.

But if you really want more, watch The Big Lebowski, a Coen Brothers classic.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 10, 2022)

I guess - I'm just too old!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> I guess - I'm just too old!


It's very optimistic of you to only feel It's a "guess"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 10, 2022)

Where's that toilet of life? I wanna go jiggle it's handle!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 10, 2022)

GREAT! Now we have a new Texan to deal with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> I guess - I'm just too old!


Never too old to watch a classic funny movie....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> GREAT! Now we have a new Texan to deal with


At some point I'm going to have to road trip to FL and load up on NIP, how hard is it to find a tree to fall there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2022)

A couple commissioned father's day gifts and the first thing turned in the new shop.

Amboyna(L) and koa (R)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> A couple commissioned father's day gifts and the first thing turned in the new shop.
> 
> Amboyna(L) and koa (R)
> 
> View attachment 227902


Pure decadence! Koa edges out Amboyna for me! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 11, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> At some point I'm going to have to road trip to FL and load up on NIP, how hard is it to find a tree to fall there?


Well, you can find a lot of them to fell. The question is...can you fell the tree and collect all the wood before the property owner catches you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 11, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> Well, you can find a lot of them to fell. The question is...can you fell the tree and collect all the wood before the property owner catches you


Thanks...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> At some point I'm going to have to road trip to FL and load up on NIP, how hard is it to find a tree to fall there?


if you get to that point, you can track down Rob. He is no longer here but does have access to Florida timber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 12, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thanks...


If you come and visit me I might be able to hook you up.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> if you get to that point, you can track down Rob. He is no longer here but does have access to Florida timber.


What was his online name here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> What was his online name here?


It has been so long I do not remember. Him and Zoe his wife had separate accounts.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> It has been so long I do not remember. Him and Zoe his wife had separate accounts.


Funktionhouse urban lumber....joe rebuild

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/Funktionhouse/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/Funktionhouse/


yep- that is his handle


----------

